# Build Advice



## WOOKZ (Apr 13, 2009)

WOOKZ       SYSTEM   



       Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Intel Mainboard - 6x DDR3 / 10x Sata Raid / Dual Gigabit Lan / LGA 1366        $438.90                                                          

       Intel Core i7-920 / 2.66GHz / 8MB Cache / LGA1366                                                                                      $447.00     

       Corsair DDR3 6GB PC-16000/2000 (3x 2GB) TR3X6G2000C8GTF Ram                                                       $611.60    

       Thermaltake Armor+ Black Full Tower - 23cm Fan Side Panel (No PSU)                                                    $284.90                   

       Corsair HX-1000 1000W ATX Modular Power Supply, 140mm fan                                                               $389.00 

       AMD Radeon HD 4890  / ATI HD4890 PCI-E 2.0 1GB 256-bit GDDR5, 850/3900MHz  x 2  IN Crossfire     $402.00 

       Corsair DOMINATOR Airflow Fan,  ALL PRICES ARE AUD$


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to TPU 

So is this what you are looking to buy?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 13, 2009)

These Are Rough Quotes Of Prices And This Will Be My First Build The Last Real Pc I Had Was A 486dx /100 Dam I Feel Old Saying That ''


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a good solid buid, tho you probably dont need the HX1000w. The 750 or 850W would be more than enough.

Unless you want it for future proofing?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 13, 2009)

THATS what i was thinking im a big believer in buy once buy correct  lasts longer less monry wasted


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

But if your on the buy once policy, that means you wont upgrade the graphics cards, which would mean the HX1000w isnt needed.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah i hear ya but im reading alot howeverb still feel like im skiing in nebraska


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 13, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> THATS what i was thinking im a big believer in buy once buy correct  lasts longer less monry wasted



Amen to that.  I've wasted my fair share of money on cheap crap.  It looks like you're building a monster


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

2 things I see...CPU cooler if you plan to OC at all, those i7's can get really toasty. The second depending on the type of cooler, the door fan may not help things. I have found that with Tower type coolers, like the Xig 1283 and so on, that the side fan creates turbulance and can lessen the ability of the cooler to work most efficiently. Also $284???? Save some loot with a differnet case, unless your heart is set, then use the savings for a good quality cooler.

Just a heads up and a few pennies of thought.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 13, 2009)

you might wanna buy a liquid cooled case, and save some money on the ram since there is absolutely no difference between 1600 and 2000 mhz ram on the i7 system.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 13, 2009)

all sugestions are taken ceriously and well appriceated belive me


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 13, 2009)

one and all can pick apart my ideas for knoledge is king   how else can i trim it and improve at same time??????


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Mem...el-vs.-Triple-Channel-Memory-Mode/Page-3.html

http://techreport.com/articles.x/15967/6

reasons not to spend $600 on the memory... try to find a cheap 1600 MHz set, that will do just fine.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

Well you have the corret mindset to buy right the first time, therer are just some ways to "trim the fat" and make a better bang for the buck build, as the case and ram issues were brought up to the front. Not that your choices are wrong, just looking out to increase the knowledge and spread that all mighty dollar a little further.

No worries, give it a while, you havent even gotten replies from the crew of shoppers that piece together rigs for cheap to help members. Im sure these guys and girls can get you on track!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> No worries, give it a while, you havent even gotten replies from the crew of shoppers that piece together rigs for cheap to help members. Im sure these guys and girls can get you on track!



Ok, I'm here 

What are some web sites that you buy from(so I can see what's available to you)? What is your budget? What exactly are you going to use the PC for?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Is There A Difference Between Cheep Ram And Does It Wear Out Quicker


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2009)

with I7' cpu's, "cheap" (I prefer "less expensive" as I try not to buy cheap shit) RAM yeilds the same performance as the higher quality RAM. As long as you keep the RAM within the manufacturer's specs, it should last about as long as the expensive stuff.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Im Going To Turn It And Intergrate It Into My Tv Hi Fi Setup For Media Purposes And The Whole Family Will Benifit From It I Have Been Researching This For Months I Reasearched Our Tv For 8 Months I Am By No Means An Impulsive Buyer I Also Will Purchase A Blu Ray Player I Thought I Might Try My Hand At Some Video Editing As Well 
Wookz


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2009)

so what are some web sites that deliver to Aussie Land?


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 14, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> with I7' cpu's, "cheap" (I prefer "less expensive" as I try not to buy cheap shit) RAM yeilds the same performance as the higher quality RAM. As long as you keep the RAM within the manufacturer's specs, it should last about as long as the expensive stuff.



the "expensive" stuff is overclocker ram... I find that these modules actually die more frequently than standard vanilla modules because they're designed to be pushed (not that you can go over 1.65v on the ram anyways).  

Pushing/OCing your ram yields 0.01% improvement in real world applications because the already-awesome performance of the internal memory controller on an i7 is already beyond the point of diminishing returns. 

For your current rig, you need to put some serious thought into how you're going to cool that chip (if you are overclocking).  And possibly what kind of storage (HDD or SSD or mix) you will be using.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

overclocking) WILL HAVE TO DO MORE READING ON DAT ONE as i know nada about this behavior yet


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice build. I would look at a better case though. Since money isant that much of an issue look at an alum case. 

Try to get one with the PS at the top (on the bottom the PSs fan is wasted)

And if you are going with 1 or 2 Hdds mount them below the DVD (above) and remove the Hdd rack to improve airflow and allow more room for the video cards.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

there is sooo many of everythang  my task will be not to be ending up confused  i thought the case was plenty changable with heaps of room and most stuff on the net is redistrubted to aus through a link co and dat


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

here is an interesting case (sorry its not alum, but it has a LOT of good qualities)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156098
(throw the PS that comes with it in the trash or look for the version with no PS)

Can you link(show) us to 1 or 2 places where you can buy parts from?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> here is an interesting case (sorry its not alum, but it has a LOT of good qualities)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156098
> (throw the PS that comes with it in the trash or look for the version with no PS)
> 
> Can you link(show) us to 1 or 2 places where you can buy parts from?





http://www.scorptec.com.au delivers to Australia. I putting together a sample build now.

Is this computer gonna be used for gaming any?


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

> here is an interesting case (sorry its not alum, but it has a LOT of good qualities)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156098
> (throw the PS that comes with it in the trash or look for the version with no PS)


The Smilodon is a great case but i would not use it in a crossfire setup as it really isnt big enough for two cards to fit comfortably.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

i know the vid cards seem overzealous but everything i read about them seems to me thy solid built and seem to be more than enough for any ones needs  coupled with thye reports about the chip as well seem like a great match


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> The Smilodon is a great case but i would not use it in a crossfire setup as it really isnt big enough for two cards to fit comfortably.


if he removed the Hdd and Floppy rack there is a TON of room and vastly improved cooling



WOOKZ said:


> i know the vid cards seem overzealous but everything i read about them seems to me thy solid built and seem to be more than enough for any ones needs  coupled with thye reports about the chip as well seem like a great match



They are "overkill" to the max for you.....a pair of 4830s would suit you much better.. or even just 1 of the 4890s..

and then a PS in the 650watt range.

By the way what size LCD will you be using with this?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

i allready have a terrabyte wd cav green now which is sitting in a dell 2350  one gig ddr ram pushed the page file to 7.9 gig to get any use of some applications thatz another reason for this upper entry build


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

> if he removed the Hdd and Floppy rack there is a TON of room and vastly improved cooling



Thats pretty ambitious for a first builds though, the bottem hard disk rack comes out easy but i dont know what you have to do to get the floppy rack out, also that could get tight for drive space if he uses several disk drives and HDD's.
I just presonally think a full tower is the way to go for a crossfire/sli setup


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

vk222u 22 i


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

telly hd lg 109 piano polish fin multi format


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

the 2 4890s are major overkill. I have a 24" thats 1920 X 1200 and I use a pair of 9600s (a bit below the 4830s)
For you one of the 4890s, or even a 4870 would be plenty and a single card will be easier to set up if you are going with ATI than a Crossfire setup.

the i7 is also a bit over the top...Has any one mentioned using an AMD CPU instead?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree, especailly considering you havent said anything about doing any gaming with the computer.  I'm willing to bet a single 4830 would do what your wanting. Just because you have a large screen doesn't mean yyou need a powerful video card.

He did say something about doing some video editing, so the I7 would benefit him MK


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

why is it so well what about chip to compliment the board cause dats da one i want to use


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2009)

As far as cases is are concerned for airflow this is a good one that will save you $$$ for other components. It also has a lot of room. I know MK said that PSU's on the bottom are a waste of a PSU fan but you can slap to 140mm exhausts in the top of this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

It also has a lot of space.

Oh, and a big warm welcome to TPU!!


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

alright it looks plane but i like the way ya think can ya find me one in a full tower that ooks snaz


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

have to be please to announce you r de first bookmark product on this revision search any cons against this crate


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> have to be please to announce you r de first bookmark product on this revision search any cons against this crate



The only con that comes to mind is it's a little tight for cable management and, as you said, it's a little plain looking. aside from that it's a five star case! It also has vents for watercooling tubes! 

EDIT: There's a thread that showcases one user's mod of this case with other user's builds and mods including my own...nice pics so you can get an idea of what it looks like. Click HERE to go to the thread.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

*start case  purchase*

Cooler Master HAF 932   wwhats ya thoughts on dis one


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2009)

excellent case, one of the more popular cases on this forum.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

so we have a case  STAGE 1


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ANY DRAMAS WIT BOARD  done allot of reasearch into companies makin decks and it seems to be a leaning to personal choice  17 suits board admirably good price good effiency GOOD enough 4 ME """"

Does all agree   oops > will start emotions here ill bet>


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2009)

Wookz, you've got a good solid build there. It's obvious price is not an issue for you. The HAF 932 is an awesome choice. I chose the CM 690 for budget reasons on my build. Your RAM is good choice, good company. I recently had a fan on my Dominators go whiny and Corsair had an RMA Authorization # and shipping label in my e-mail inbox within 24 hours, excellent customer service so no worries there and my dominators are sweet. Your build is excellent for OC'ing and you'll have this rig for a good long time. Your chooice of Vid card is good and since you're going crossfire I recommend trying some games like Crysis so you can appreciate exactly what your crossfire setup will be capable of!!  You won't regret it!!  And you're in the right place (TPU) if you have questions or if you want to research how to do's. This site is where I learned most of what I know today!! 

Cheers mate!!


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

liquid cooling really wort it??????????


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

got a mate of mine hes a beer tech  i recon he could set it up sim to a  polygon inter temperite super cool no freeze  i dunno


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

AMD Radeon HD 4890 / ATI HD4890 PCI-E 2.0 1GB 256-bit GDDR5, 850/3900MHz x 2 IN Crossfire $402.00 

$402 for both? or each?

Ur ram its a little crazy?


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> liquid cooling really wort it??????????



Air cooling is better than liquid unless u buy some crazy liquid thingy


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

each cant remrmber where but yu have do by 2 some xfire deal something like that hey thanks for helping us


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ram well still b img educated dats wy im ere yup  why ram crazy??????????


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> each cant remrmber where but yu have do by 2 some xfire deal something like that hey thanks for helping us



no problem dude anytime 

hmm an xfire deal? they sell stuff?

u in Aus?


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> ram well still b img educated dats wy im ere yup  why ram crazy??????????



it is crazy because it is >$600

u can get 6 gig of pretty good ram for around $200


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

allo?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry ad to for mo yeah man good site for stuff               http://www.expresspcparts.com.au/ 

well whats dea best or one of the  best ram purcheses


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.pccasegear.com/

That is one of my most recommended places to buy from is aus

i would probly go for this ram

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538&products_id=8670


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

6 gig should be eaps eh


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

6gig is overkill lol but 3 gig is NOT ENOUGH!! just make sure u get urself a 64bit OS

u thought bout an aftermarket cooler for ur i7?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

TMG AT3  x 2 waterblocks and a bigwater maybee


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

Sif Watercooling Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

2400 aus rough build already got 2 x terra drives 2 qual dvd  burn /write drives will get best os sys 
as last stage and have ill hd and asus vk222u 22' dvi shine monitor


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

Only a 22".... u can get a 24" for like the same price......

and u dont need 2 dvd drives....

have a look at the 1.5TB seagate drives aswelll they are pretty good

and have u thought bout getting the Asus p6t deluxe not sure how much they are cbf checking but they are one of the best boards out there atm..

Do not by liquid cooling


----------



## human_error (Apr 14, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Only a 22".... u can get a 24" for like the same price......
> 
> and u dont need 2 dvd drives....
> 
> ...



i7's run pretty hot when overclocked compared to the core2 wolfdales, i'd definately reccomend getting water if you intend to get a really good overclock out of one.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

sigh liquid..................................................... if u get liquid cooling u have to get a good one not some Sh*t one that will blow up... aka a bigwater.... goodones at like >$500


----------



## human_error (Apr 14, 2009)

Play3r said:


> sigh liquid..................................................... if u get liquid cooling u have to get a good one not some Sh*t one that will blow up... aka a bigwater.... goodones at like >$500



I can get a very good one from getting all the parts seperately instead of a kit to cool a core i7 for ~£200 and that was a very quick look, could probably knock the price down a bit more with more time.

I'm afraid i can't say how much that is in $ (at a guess US$350) - it'll probably be less tbh.

One thing i do agree on - don't get a pre-built wc kit - putting one together out of seperate components is a LOT cheaper and will work better (and not fail after 6 months).


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ill look at liquid cooling through a friend of mine hes a beer tech see previous wookz theads  monitor will do will get better one when give dis one yo daughter for her laptop as mon in room


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

Im talking about AUD$ which = 500


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

my choice is to start another disscuss  best x58 board asus or gigabyte


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

neither, I believe DFI are currently making the best x58 boards


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

Mr B WHAT MAKES U SAY SUCH THINGS  TELL me more:


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

The main thing is that out of all the x58 boards, the DFI Lanparty board hold the world record overclock for the I7 cpus. The ASUS boards I heard have a problem, but I'm not exactly sure what that problem is. Gigabyte makes good boards, but I put the DFI board above the Gigabyte because of the OC record. 

Personally, if it's available to you, I recommend getting a EVGA board. The main reason is no other company can beat EVGA's customer service and warranty


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

ITS A BYERS MARKET evga boards are about 6oo aus ish maybee if you can tell me why they stand above all others e would entertain cash outlay


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

like I already said



> The main reason is no other company can beat EVGA's customer service and warranty


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

supermicro?????????????? know anything


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about supermicro as until yesterday, I had never heard of them. The only reason I even know the name is because I happened across one helping someone else out with a build yesterday.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/                       aving a squiz at dfis site now   
  have i said yet ow much i app your helpfullness


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

> have i said yet ow much i app your helpfullness



You just did.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

XFX nForce 790i Ultra Intel Mainboard


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

you'd have to use a core2quad or core2duo cpu with the 790 board. I have a 750 board myself, which is basically a 780 board with 2-3 less SATA and USB connections. It's a great performing board. I have heard bad things about XFX's customer service though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll add this about the 790 boards, they are the top of the line nvidia chipset motherboards for the core2 CPUs


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

i personally want a 58 though        iknow all about them reaks expence  but i work hard do all for my family this is just 4 me so i wanna get it right 1st  TIME


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

I totally understand that, if you can't get yourself something specail every now and then for your hard work, what's the point of working. I wasn't really recommending a core2 build, I was just giving my opinion on them as you asked about the 790 board.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

hey no sweat                                   NEW!! DFI LANPARTY UT X58-T3eH8 socket 1366 ATX M/B, X58+ICH10R Chipset,QPI 6.4GT/s,DDR3 1333MHz,PCI-Ex16,SATAII,RAID,GbE LAN,1394,USB2.0,8-Ch Audio               



                   375 x 295 x 120
  	Vendor : 	DFI Inc. 	  	Gross Weight (kg): 	2.55
  	Product URL : 	Review Product 	  	RRP (inc GST) : 	$589.00           this what ya mean  price aus  sound  fair only  supplier  ere  i can see   WOOKZ


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> hey no sweat                                   NEW!! DFI LANPARTY UT X58-T3eH8 socket 1366 ATX M/B, X58+ICH10R Chipset,QPI 6.4GT/s,DDR3 1333MHz,PCI-Ex16,SATAII,RAID,GbE LAN,1394,USB2.0,8-Ch Audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the top DFI board there, excellent choice


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems To Be More Indastructable  Than X58 Gigabyte  See What  U Mean


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

it's definently one of the best x58 boards available today.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

the review at cunucks almost SOUNDS LIKE  profiteering are they that good)))))))))


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

yes, like I said, the DFI board you listed is one of the best, if not THE best x58 boards available.

Here is a sample of what I would get hardware wise if I was you(the site I used doesn't carry DFI boards, so I choose a EVGA board instead)-


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

well man, time for me to go to work, I'm sure someone else will jump in here to answer anymore question you might have.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 15, 2009)

ave a grand day   



                           cheers


----------



## Kitarist (Apr 15, 2009)

why are those components like 2x the price lol


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> Is There A Difference Between Cheep Ram And Does It Wear Out Quicker



There are a ton of GREAT options for 6GB of Ram under the $200 mark. Don't waste your money here. Oh, and if you go water (and you should) do NOT go with a prebuilt system. Go with a custom setup from the start. Better temps and plently of flexibility to upgrade over time.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

Kitarist said:


> why are those components like 2x the price lol



uhh, those are Austrialian dollars


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

coolmasters sniper case seems ok can ya fit much in it without causing AIR Flow probs


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

with two 200 mm fans and a 120 mm fan, doubt you'll have any air flow issues with it


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

ARMORSUIT PC-P60 Lian-Li  can get this case for a good deal


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

Lian Li are some of the best cases you can get, I have a v1200 II , absolutely love it.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

DFI LANParty UT X58-T3eH8    and this board for 480.00 aud


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

these would go lovely together as the heat dissapator on the board would sit outside the case through the i/o plate        looks by my demensions crunching this would be the case do u agree Mr B


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

if I'm understanding you correctly, yes, the DFI lanparty motherboard would fit in the Lian Li case with plenty of room to spare. 

Not exactly sure what your meaning by saying "the heat dissapator on the board would sit outside the case through the i/o plate". Everything should fit inside that case.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

BTW, if the look of the PC-P60 case is what you like about it, then I have to suggest a Antec 900 case. It looks almost the same as the Lian Li, it's a very popular case among gamers and computer junkies, and costs about half of what the Lian Li costs. This is the case I referring to-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

I Believe It Would Give Off Heat  So  Have A Look At The Board With It Attached And U Will Get What Im Saying  Your Right It Would Fit In The Case But I Think It Would Proform Better Outside  The Case    Soz Bout The Caps Im Not Yelling At Ya


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

ok, I see what your saying. No need to worry about that, you'll have a fan right next to that heat sink at the I/O plate, that fan should be set as a exhaust fan, thus pulling the heat off of that heatsink and blowing it directly out of the case.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Good I Hear Ya Look Li Lian Case Will Cost Me Best Price 280.00 Aud Still A Stichup ???????  Its Built With Quality Setup Brother Im Hardly A Feller Thats Gonna Gaff Up The Case With Paint And Stickers Less They Ave Taste


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand what your saying about the Lian Li case, yes it is a excellent case. I can't say anything bad about the Lian Li's except that they are very expensive compared to other brands. The Antec 900 is also a excellent case aswell, look alot like the Lian Li your talking about, and only costs about half of what the Lian Li costs. When it comes down to it though, case selection has ALOT to do with personal preference. Get the case your most happy with, either will do the job extremely well for you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

hey, how about editing your parts list in your first post in this thread with the items you have decided on so far, so we can keep track of where you are with this build.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

IT IS AS FOLLOWS>.    WOOKZ       REVISED AND DECIDED BUILD




                                                 MID T CASE    >    LIAN-LI ARMOURSUIT P60 
                    MAINBOARD  > DFI-LANPARTY UTX58-T3eH8
                    CPU             >        INTEL i7 920 2.66 QUAD                              



                                                                       watch 4 more 


                                                                                       cheers BarbaricSoul   for yeiselp 
                                                                                                                                 WOOKZ


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

so what's next, RAM or video card?


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

You Say Ocz Ram Still Reasearching Dat And Vid Card  In All Tests On The Lan 58 They Use Corsair Ram  One Review Used G Skill Dont Know Anything More About Ram Except More Ram The Better But Must Be Decent That Goes Wihtout Saying And I Realy Like The Unique Fanned Ram Concept Simple As  Connect A Fan>


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a really solid build.  Just focus on your cooling options as said my the member before me and you will have yourself awesome rig.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> You Say Ocz Ram Still Reasearching Dat And Vid Card  In All Tests On The Lan 58 They Use Corsair Ram  One Review Used G Skill Dont Know Anything More About Ram Except More Ram The Better But Must Be Decent That Goes Wihtout Saying And I Realy Like The Unique Fanned Ram Concept Simple As  Connect A Fan>



OCZ, corsair, G-Skill, crucial, and a few other brands all make good RAM. IMHO the main diciding factor for them is price, which is why I had the OCZ in my selection.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Its So Different To Where I Started But Ca$h Its Starting To Even Out To Be Less Expence


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

What Is Latency In Relation To Proformance Really Mean In Beans And Rice??????


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

the lower the latency and higher the MHZ rating, the faster the RAM will perform. Is it something you would notice in day to day use, probably not, but every little bit counts.


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Cpu With 6 Gig Of Ram  Should Be Able To Render Whilst Multitasking No Problem Right   So Better Ram The Better Refresh And Frame Rates And Cascading Etc Is That What Your Saying


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

basically yes


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

One For Me Clap Clap


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

I got to step away from the keyboard for a few, I'll be back in about 20 mins or so


----------



## WOOKZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Goodo


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

hey man, this thread here might be of interest to you. Someone just recieved the parts for a I7/DFI LanParty mobo and is assembling it today.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91414


----------

